# Your budget detailing tips please?



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Not sure if this is in the right section, mods please move if it if not

In these belt tightening times, it might be helpful to get everyones money saving detailing tips, so please feel free to let me and everyone else know?


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

APC from supermarkets, £1 or so a litre. 
Pastry brush for wheel/badge/shut cleaning
Cheap paintbrush set for general detailing - poundshop
Astonish car care stuff for £1 (not tried it)
Dishwashing/toilet brush for arch cleaning
Long reach paint brush for shuts from pound shop

Then there's the stuff which is not cheap, but is economical as you don't use much. The Bilt Hamber range looks like it falls in to this category? Maybe Collinite 476S etc. Others can chip in here.

Keep an eye out for package offers e.g. there is usually some king of Autoglym multipack on offer at most motor factors, like Halfords.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

MarkH said:


> Not sure if this is in the right section, mods please move if it if not
> 
> In these belt tightening times, it might be helpful to get everyones money saving detailing tips, so please feel free to let me and everyone else know?


There is a few tips.
Get what you need, not what you want.
If you cant afford them.

Don't wash the car. :lol:

Sorry M8 could not resist. :thumb:

Yes these time might be hard on the old wallet. But I normally try and buy sometimes on the cheapest items but the one that last. How much you get out the bottle not what it contains. Eg Dilution rate. Shampoo plus for example not the cheapest by for but does a fantastic job. And lasts for ever. 1:128 for example. Have taken it Even further down really depends on the grime level.

So its not a case of buying cheaper products its a case of what works the best and how long it lasts.:thumb:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Some of the Astonish stuff is quite good. The bug and tar remover is excellent although is a definite wax stripper.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

What is it , 30 MFs from costco about £11 quid? That's good value:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

spitfire said:


> What is it , 30 MFs from costco about £11 quid? That's good value:thumb:


yep - just bought a pack of these for my planned detailing of the underneath of my car this winter. No way was i wasting some good poorboys ones


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Turtlewax gloss guard is a bargain and lasts ages.

The simonize hard paste wax is good albeit it takes a bit more work to get it off.

Stardrops for the APC (70p per bottle approx)

Value toothpaste as a glass cutter/cleaner.

SRP for the clean and polish step, esp when on offer at places.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Can I put in a good word for Citrus Bling? BH aside the surely the cheapest clay lube there is (dilute 16:1!) with the added bonus that it's useable for other applications; 'Fast Wax', QD and glass cleaner, not bad from one bottle.

Great value and a very underrated product, IMHO. And it kinda smells nice.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheezemonkhai said:


> Turtlewax gloss guard is a bargain and lasts ages.
> 
> The simonize hard paste wax is good albeit it takes a bit more work to get it off.
> 
> ...


never knew you could use toothpaste on glass


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> never knew you could use toothpaste on glass


me neither :thumb:


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I've ordered sample of citrus bling, if its as good as it says then i will buy bulk for QD/quick wax/ claylube/glass cleaner sounds like an too good to be true product almost!


Allan


----------



## swiftflo (Jul 28, 2008)

306chris said:


> Some of the Astonish stuff is quite good. The bug and tar remover is excellent although is a definite wax stripper.


The same brand glass cleaner is very good. :thumb:


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Cheers fellas keep em coming


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Don't know if it's been covered before, but having read Dave KG's glowing review of T Cut Metallic I decided to add it to my collection for emergencies. Looked in Wilkinson's who had it for £3.99 375ml (pretty good already). Then had a look at Wilkinson's own Colour Restorer polish, only £1.99 for 500ml.

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/invt/0198949

Hmmm, colour and smell _exactly_ the same as T Cut Metallic. Hmmm, product description and instructions on the back are exactly the same in places.  Conclusion - Wilkinson Colour Restorer = T Cut Metallic repackaged at less than half the price (when taking in to account the price per litre).:thumb:

With nothing to lose, I gave it a try. In use it was quite good, not so abrasive as I feared and was able to give a noticeable lift to the paint of an old car. Worth £2 of anyone's money! :thumb:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

do not buy more than is absolutely neccesary. I have bought all sorts and it just gets you in bother with the missus and loads of stuff to store and never use. If you have a pot of wax, don't buy another, use the one you have first. Things like that!


----------



## zpaulg (Oct 18, 2008)

ade33 said:


> Can I put in a good word for Citrus Bling? BH aside the surely the cheapest clay lube there is (dilute 16:1!) with the added bonus that it's useable for other applications; 'Fast Wax', QD and glass cleaner, not bad from one bottle.
> 
> Great value and a very underrated product, IMHO. And it kinda smells nice.


+1 on the "bling".

Top notch gear, dead easy and quick to use (I'm lazy!)

Multi use offering great value for money!!!

Can you tell I'm impressed???


----------



## dazzerjp (Sep 3, 2008)

MickCTR said:


> do not buy more than is absolutely neccesary. I have bought all sorts and it just gets you in bother with the missus and loads of stuff to store and never use. If you have a pot of wax, don't buy another, use the one you have first. Things like that!


x2.

Force yourself to finish what you have. Its difficult, epsecially if like me you bought three bottles of Hot Wheels wax with the durability of about a day!

But it does teach you restraint. And you next purchase will be much more considered.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks guys , keep em coming!


----------



## stuart2588 (Oct 15, 2008)

i use white vinegar to remove smells. Just place in a small bowl in the car as you do the exterior. I also use white vinegar and linseed oil on leather. Can get the linseed oil from b and q for £3.49


----------



## Maria_David (Jan 5, 2009)

hi everyone..

Nice to came across the great place with lots of useful shared information ...


take care



[*********************


----------



## Simmo (Aug 31, 2008)

PEANUT BUTTER! 

To remove polish marks / restore the natural finish of exterior plastic finishers!

I tried it for the 1st time on Sunday on my Fiesta, and it works great!! It got collinite 915 stains off and also leaves water beading on the plastic! 

Paid 79p for a tub of Sainsburys Smooth, used less than 10% of it! 

TRY IT!!


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

dazzerjp said:


> x2.
> Its difficult, epsecially if like me you bought three bottles of Hot Wheels wax with the durability of about a day!


On the plus side, if you get only a day of durability, you should be able to go through your 3 bottles within a month! 

Also, as caledonia mentioned, cheaper isn't always the best value. Getting a good MF cloth that won't scratch and will last through many washes is a better value than a cheap one that won't last and may be a bit more rough on your stuff.


----------

